# nvidia control panel application 1.4.6.19..



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2008)

huhu buffed freunde,

ich habe ein problem, wollte mal meine grafik hoch schraubn und hab deshalb mal ne anleitung gesucht wie man das genau macht. nach 5mins googeln hab ich rausgefunden wie es klappt.

gut! systemsteuerung >NVIDIA Systemsteuerung und dann Programmeinstellung und genau da hängt es.
Bei mir kommt da immer die fehlermeldung "nvidia control panel application 1.4.6.19 funktioniert nicht mehr"

kennt sich wer damit aus? BTW habe vista

mfg Dominau

Ps: jaja ich weiß vista ist sch**** braucht ihr mir nicht sagen ;P


----------



## Wagga (26. Oktober 2008)

Das Controlpanelprogramm scheint beschädigt zu sein.
Lads dir nochmals runter und installiere es nochmals.
Versuchs über Software wenn möglich vorher zu deinstallieren.
Oder suche mal bei Start->Programme->ob da ihrgendwas mit NVIDIA Systemsteuerung steht
und obs evtl. darüber reparabel ist.
Ansonsten deinstallieren runterladen neuinstallieren, hoffen das es geht.

Bitte Änderunge nur mit Bedacht durchführen, da Übertaktungen evtl. sonst schädlich sind und
immer die Temperatur danach kontrollieren.
Am besten ein Screenshot vor der Änderung mit den Standartwerten anfertigen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2008)

ok das werde ich mal machen. wie schädlich kann es den werden? habe mit den grafk einstellungen noch nie was gemacht.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Dominau schrieb:


> ok das werde ich mal machen. wie schädlich kann es den werden? habe mit den grafk einstellungen noch nie was gemacht.



In deinem Fall garnicht, denn du möchtest die Karte ja nicht übertakten, oder doch? So wie ich verstanden habe, möchtest du ja nur die Grafikeinstellungen manuell vorgeben. Du legst im Treiber also einfach nur fest, daß die Grafikeinstellungen nicht über die jeweilige Applikation (Spiel) bezogen werden, sondern er deine manuellen Einstellungen aus dem Treiber laden soll. Da kann also auch nichts passieren, außer du stellst etwas ein, was dein Monitor nicht anzeigen kann. 

In dem Fall meldet dir der Monitor halt: "Out of Range".

Übertakten ist wieder eine andere Geschichte, aber soweit ich weiß, ist dieses Menu standardmäßig sowieso nicht verfügbar, sondern muss erst mittels Eintrag in der Registry freigeschalten werden.


----------

